# What does your local do with crappy apprentices?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> I am just curious what other locals do when they have apprentices that are lazy and have poor attitudes?
> 
> Do you guys send them to the apprenticeship committee, lay them off, fire them?
> 
> My main concern is apprentices that are lazy and that have poor attitudes reflect poorly on the union.


Take them out to the back yard and fix them good

:boxing::boxing:







































:laughing:


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

If it was only that easy Black Dog.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The head of our JATC is pretty strict with them. Fail a test and you go in front of the board. There is also a fine which is a percentage of their wages. Two tests, longer fine, three tests your out. 

They want accurate monthly apprentice reports. They will ask the foreman or owner why a lower year apprentice got laid off over a higher year, because that looks suspicious. He does not want to see good reports and then hear verbally that an apprentice is not doing good. He needs it in writing. If they have a problem child and he gets "laid off" you will get a phone call for the real reason. Then they will ask why you gave them a good apprentice report, and that you are not doing anybody any favors. 

All in all we have some good ones. They might start out with 12 and lose three or four by third year.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

They make them foremen.


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

What do u do with lazy, meglomaniacal, and verbally abusive journeymen with poor attitudes?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If it is something minor and administrative (late monthly progress report, missed class, etc) they get a warning and their next regular raise will be delayed a couple weeks. If it is habitual they will be cited to the Committee who will basically tear them a new one or boot them from the program if they are obviously problematic.

Bad written evaluations from employers get a phone call to both the apprentice and the employer from me, and depending on the circumstances, either a warning (usually for a first strike offense), or a citation to the apprenticeship committee.

I keep track of all phone calls; time, date, subject of discussion. Everything that gets written down or sent as correspondence to somebody gets filed.



nternes said:


> What do u do with lazy, meglomaniacal, and verbally abusive journeymen with poor attitudes?


More often than not they get to sit at home with no job.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> I am just curious what other locals do when they have apprentices that are lazy and have poor attitudes?
> 
> Do you guys send them to the apprenticeship committee, lay them off, fire them?


Don't simply send them back to the hall to be passed off on someone else. Make sure they know where they stand, and that their performance reviews accurately reflect observed behavior. You should try to straighten them out and if not possible then terminate them. Sometimes sending them before the apprenticeship committee has a way of waking them up and they start taking things seriously; other times you need to cut your losses.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

They get put on the lighting crew/pull m.c. If they really suck they get sent to another job. If they really really suck bad review and laid off. 

It's a big deal to get an apprentice fired here. They have to be a major PIA.


----------



## Hoodood (May 19, 2012)

Everyone deserves 3 chances. If they don't adhere to company policies after that then I pink slip them with a note stating "Do not rehire". The hall hates me when I do that but it does work!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Part owner*



nternes said:


> What do u do with lazy, meglomaniacal, and verbally abusive journeymen with poor attitudes?


Make them part owner!!!


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Can't or won't cut the mustard in the class room and you get a few chances before they boot you out.

Lazy you get a few more

Just a crappy person you become a foreman:laughing:


----------



## Natoe5 (Dec 22, 2012)

those who can can
those who can't run work


----------

